# Jules Graduates his Associate Class!!!



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Woohoo! Congratulations! But... what is an Associate Class?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

It's your basic obedience class.

Then she has a Bachelors, Masters and Doctrines class as well!

http://www.everythingintheark.com/


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Ahhhhh... I thought it might be something like that but wasn't sure. Go Jules!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations Jules and Mom! Look at those long legs - Gosh, he's a big, handsome boy! :heartbeat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats cousin, Mom says I need that class too. Today I have been misbehaving all day. --Bama
Jules looks very handsome and very proud of himself. The other dogs are cute too. He is such a big boy now.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations on passing the class, you have a beauiful golden there, lovely pics.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I though he was working at Wal-Mart.

dg


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats Jules. You sure are lookiing leffy there boy!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Jules and buddies! Love the expression on Sophie. Look at those long legs on Jules. The one doing the bout face is gorgeous, too! Megan-Kate is a lovely young woman.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats !!!
That first picture is great. Every dog there has such an unique expression on their faces.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Go, Jules, go! Where's his 'honor cords', lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Congrats Jules and buddies! Love the expression on Sophie. Look at those long legs on Jules. The one doing the bout face is gorgeous, too! Megan-Kate is a lovely young woman.


The Aussie was quite smitten with Jules. She played kissey face every chance she got!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...I can't believe how tall Jules is! He's a handsome boy...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont blame that girl, if I saw Jules I would want to give him kisses too. She has very good taste.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Good job Jules! Delilah has legs like Jules....LONG! <g> What a handsome boy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats to Jules and mom! Those are great pictures!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Jules!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay Jules! Congrats!


----------

